# Recommendations for trigger action



## lovain1932 (Feb 14, 2008)

I bought a new xd9 in the tactical length the trigger seems to have alot of creep and at the end a sharp snappy click to it. I've shot other xd's and not encountered this I was thinking about taking it to a local smith, but without a whole lot of knowledge about xd's I'm not sure what it is capable of being adjusted to. I would like some advise and also has anyone else experienced this


----------



## Rupert (Oct 2, 2009)

Keep shooting it, after a few hundred rounds, it will smooth out.


----------



## lovain1932 (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks I'll do just that


----------

